
Ask HN: State of OCR in 2018 - ryeguy_24
What is the state of OCR in 2018?  Has the technology progressed over the past 20 years?
======
cremp
Abbyy FineReader is _far_ and away the best we've ever used. Nothing comes
close in the space.

Tesseract requires piles and piles of training, which you may or may not have.

~~~
usermac
Agreed. I use it a lot and it is really, really good as you say.

------
vivan
I have played around with Google's Cloud Vision API and it is the best OCR I
have ever experienced - a big step up from my old poorly trained tesseract
setup.

